

Anyone know the code behind the new Tumblr 'like' animation? - bl00djack

Hi guys, so I noticed this new Tumblr &#x27;like&#x27; animation (although it was around a few months ago) on the dashboard. Anyone know the tech behind it? I want to implement it to some of my projects. Thanks
Here&#x27;s the gif
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;media.tumblr.com&#x2F;4e16fe3161714c52a91c3dcc2b7a8261&#x2F;tumblr_inline_mnoaselA2C1qz4rgp.gif
======
inaccessible
Webkit only: [http://jsfiddle.net/nWKfr/1/](http://jsfiddle.net/nWKfr/1/) It's
in the css files, so it is very easy to extract it.

~~~
bl00djack
Thanks so much

